
Show HN: Dictionary Functions – Functions to look up dictionary on Google Sheets - jimmyloi92
Hi all,<p>Dictionary Functions is still under development so there are many known issues. This add-on is only available on Google Sheets web version.<p>Install add-on:<p>1) Open a Google Sheets document (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sheets.google.com)<p>2) Go to Add-ons &gt; Get add-ons &gt; search &quot;Dictionary Functions&quot; and install it<p>3) click &quot;Allow&quot; on Permission dialog<p>Supported functions:<p>* =dict(term, languageCode, {{ field1, field2, ... }})<p>* =def(term, anguageCode)<p>* =ipa(term, languageCode)<p>* =gender(term, languageCode)<p>* =plural(term, languageCode)<p>* =female(term, languageCode)<p>* =male(term, languageCode)<p>* =romaji(term)<p>* =romanization(term)<p>* =pinyin(term)<p>* =simplified(term)<p>If you use =dict(), here are the fields you can retrieve: definitions, ipa, gender, masculine, feminine, pinyin, plural, romaji, romanization, simplified, source, sourceLink.<p>Supported languages:<p>- Spanish (es)<p>- German (de)<p>- French (fr)<p>- Italian (it)<p>- Russian (ru)<p>- Japanese (ja)<p>- Korean (ko)<p>- Chinese (zh)
======
yorwba
Where are you sourcing the dictionary entries from? Is it just something like
Wiktionary or did you license data from a commercial provider?

